# So you think you can dance...Lacey?



## M.A.C.tastic (Jun 25, 2007)

So, I started watching this show this season, and i love it.  Does anyone else enjoy it?  Also, Lacey Schwimmer has the best hair imho when she wears it down with the bangs.  I am trying to find pics of her hair style but can't find any.  If you guys come across any, (I am getting my hair donw tom.) please post them here.  Thanks!


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 25, 2007)

I LOVE this show! Along with Big Brother, it's my summer crack!

I love Lacey's hair too. I know the facebook community dedicated to the show has some pics of her hair, so I'll try to find them for you.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_I LOVE this show! Along with Big Brother, it's my summer crack!

I love Lacey's hair too. I know the facebook community dedicated to the show has some pics of her hair, so I'll try to find them for you._

 
Hahaha you are my favorite person right now! (I'm sooooo glad I'm not the only one obsessed w/ these)

I was considering it before I saw Lacey, but after the summer sweatiness is over I am definitely getting some super cute bangs like hers.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 4, 2007)

OMG >>Love love this show ...at first I didn't like lacey ....seemed concieted at the beggining ..but she is my fav girl now..girl has talent ! and yes her hair rocks ..


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, I failed my quest to find pics of Lacey's hair. I think the promo pics of Lacey show her hair well, but I'll try and find those again.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 11, 2007)

Best dance related show ever- she is def my fav!


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

I liked her at first, but her interactions with Kameron annoy me. She's so clingy and grabby! Eonline's Kristen is claiming she her and Kam were dating, and now she's dating Hok. It's been what, 5 weeks? The girl gets around.


----------

